# PE Civil best review course option in Bay Area (San Francisco), CA



## sikh (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I am planning to take PE Civil in CA in Spring 2012. I would like to take a review course near San Francisco/Northern California. Based on my research, I know about the following review courses in Bay Area:

School of PE

Excel test prep

Testmasters

Pass PE by Dr. Shahin Mansour

Please share your input/experiences if anyone has taken these review courses. Also, let me know any other review course worth taking other than mentioned above. your input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jas


----------



## Momen (Oct 12, 2011)

sikh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to take PE Civil in CA in Spring 2012. I would like to take a review course near San Francisco/Northern California. Based on my research, I know about the following review courses in Bay Area:
> 
> ...


I know only Testmaster is the best.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

I did testmasters and have to say I think they are a notch above the rest... they have kept there pool of classes and instructors small and I think that helps out a lot.,,,,


----------



## ktulu (Oct 16, 2011)

I cannot say anything about Testmasters, but I attended the School of PE and thought the class was awesome. Like Testmasters, their classes were small. Walked out of the exam 100% positive I passed and I did.


----------



## MAJ ENG (Oct 26, 2011)

Kaplan Construction Education is launching their new Civil PE Live Online Review Course in the January/February 2012 timeframe. If your not familiar with Kaplan Live Online Courses, you will not only be able to watch the course live, but you will have access to the Archived videos until the exam and will have the ability to ask live questions of the instructors via a live blog during the class as well as have a direct link to them after the class.


----------

